# Question About. 893



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

So is it officially out? I keep seeing it here and there.
I don't wanna go off track on the update pack if that's still a leak. But if it is the official I might go update to it. 
Any suggestion?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Just saw someone post my answer lol. Omie or something thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

